# Adorable little girl!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone looking in the Texas area, check her out. She's adorable and only 5 yrs. old and not even 4 lbs! Look at those big black eyes! I'd take her if I could. (Covering Cosy's ears)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Spring, TX | Kung Pho


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, she is very adorable, Brit!

Hope she'll find a good home soon, will pray for her! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh! If I lived in that area, I'd have to take her!!! She'll be adopted in no time at all.........:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is a little doll. :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Spring, TX is less than an hour from me! I always see these adorable pics of rescue maltese on SM but they are never anywhere near me. I want her! Ad says preferred home with no other dogs, so I think I better listen. I am going to cross-post on FB though since she is so close to us. Thanks for posting Brit!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Leigh, if you want her why not call! She's a little diva from what the ad says. She gets along with other dogs but doesn't like sharing a lap. LOL! Who does?!?!?
She's so precious. I would love to see someone get her from here. She was well loved and cared for. I want her too. <sniff sniff> (Cosy is stomping her foot)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Leigh, if you want her why not call! She's a little diva from what the ad says. She gets along with other dogs but doesn't like sharing a lap. LOL! Who does?!?!?
> She's so precious. I would love to see someone get her from here. She was well loved and cared for. I want her too. <sniff sniff> (Cosy is stomping her foot)


Ummm...Jett and Callie LOVE sharing a lap. :wub: Perhaps Miss Cosy could be persuaded? :innocent:

Aw Leigh...that would be awesome if you got her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"You don't have because you don't ask, Leigh!" If they want they can always say "no" and look how many recommendations we could give!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a cutie pie. And I'm sure she was perfectly taken care of given her background and being given up because of her mom's health. I hope someone wonderful gets her. :wub::wub: Like Leigh or Brit.  um, or others


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a LITTLE doll! 
Go Leigh!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think I could ever go shopping with you ladies. You could sell ice to eskimos. I would end up in debt, but would be styling! 

I have looked at her pictures probably 15 times since seeing the OP. She really is such a doll baby! I am moving in January to a more dog-friendly area but don't know exactly where I will end up, so it's just not the time to be adopting more fluffs right now. It pains me to even type that because that means it's official.  I can't wait to have room for more. Right now I would probably be evicted if I got another dog.

Ugh, she is so precious though! (okay, maybe it's not official...I will keep you all hanging  )


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Kung Pho is still on petfinder. I hope a wonderful home adopts her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy is she sweet! Hope she finds a wonderful home!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

shes adorable... i would take her if i could also... but i already have 1 wild indian named kelsie!! lol... shes a handfull plus i have kodie and my husband has his dog. I always wish i could do more but its hard... i hope she gets a wonderful, loving home soon!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless her precious heart. Oh she is a doll. And bless her precious owner. I know this dear little girl will find a loving home ( I sure hope so and soon). And prayers go out to her loving owner.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter doesn't like sharing a lap but he was find sharing mine with Callie at the Puppy Party (well, he was on my lap - she was on him) so I am sure Cosy would be fine!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is adorable and I would love to have her -- but I'm the wrong home for her (in so many ways).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, I can't believe she is still up for adoption. I hope she gets to her furever home by Thanksgiving so she can eat all the droppings.


----------

